# Japanese Toolbox



## Citracal (4 Jan 2023)

Hey everyone, 

Just wondering if anyone knows of any decent sources for information on how traditional Japanese toolboxes are actually made? Would like to make one in the next few weeks but having a hard time finding legitimate information. YouTube is overflowing with people making "traditional" toolboxes who hilariously can't seem to even joint two pieces of wood together correctly so yeah just wondering if there are any better sources of information out there? For background, I'm a cabinetmaker, have two traditional English style toolboxes already but they are second hand and I quite like the simplicity of the Japanese ones and frankly they will just be much quicker to make.


----------



## dzj (5 Jan 2023)

If I understood correctly, the only common denominator such boxes have is the lid and the
way it is wedged in place. Traditionally, the boxes weren't meant as a permanent storage solution
for your tools, but for transporting them to and from a job site for example. 
Usually they just nailed (glued?) everything together with little or no joinery.
Trays and compartments were a recent add-on by American authors of magazine articles.
I could be completely wrong of course.


----------



## TheUnicorn (5 Jan 2023)

I'd have a look at instuctables.com






Loading - Instructables







www.instructables.com





it comes from a wealth of sources and skill levels, but that does mean that you can pick and choose the elements that make sense for you, and discard what you don't like


----------



## Jacob (5 Jan 2023)

Citracal said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows of any decent sources for information on how traditional Japanese toolboxes are actually made? Would like to make one in the next few weeks but having a hard time finding legitimate information. YouTube is overflowing with people making "traditional" toolboxes who hilariously can't seem to even joint two pieces of wood together correctly so yeah just wondering if there are any better sources of information out there? For background, I'm a cabinetmaker, have two traditional English style toolboxes already but they are second hand and I quite like the simplicity of the Japanese ones and frankly they will just be much quicker to make.


I'm sure we could work it out - have you got a picture or two of traditional Japanese toolboxes, showing the salient features?
That sliding wedge looks an interesting idea.
Or would any of these fit the bill? japanese toolbox - Google Search








The Japanese Toolbox (Finally)


When I got the privilege to measure an antique Japanese toolbox in 2013, I knew I had to build a reproduction. I just didn’t know it was going to take me two years to get around to making this simp…




blog.lostartpress.com


----------



## vanders (5 Jan 2023)

I would recommend Toshio Odate's book Japanese Woodworking Tools - Their Tradition, Spirit and Use.


----------



## Jacob (5 Jan 2023)

vanders said:


> I would recommend Toshio Odate's book Japanese Woodworking Tools - Their Tradition, Spirit and Use.


Downloadable drawing here Japanese Toolbox-Progress 1


----------



## thetyreman (6 Jan 2023)

quercus magazine july/august 2021 has some info on making them, you can either use a housing joint with wedged tenons or make it with cut nails, they are quite basic really, treebangham has done some good videos on it on youtube


----------



## thetyreman (6 Jan 2023)




----------



## Citracal (8 Jan 2023)

Cheers everyone for the information. Yeah, a pretty basic design but just wanted to ask on here in case there was something I may have been overlooking. Came across Toshio's book shortly after posting, in and of itself quite an interesting read, he doesn't even bother with the wedge. Anyway, will find some time to get one together before the end of the month and post an update.


----------



## dannyr (Monday at 18:42)

A few years ago, I had collected a number of Japanese and Chinese tools (being a cheapskate, all fair quality, but only bought when I encountered a bargain) - I'd seen pix of such toolboxes, so when I found myself with some rather nice looking grainy, knot-free pine, I made such a box (just nailed, with rough surface long galvanised clouts). looks fine, easy to lift, holds together well, lid is a bit sticky if humidity causes movement, but works). Really just took an hour or two to make and fettle.

Only thing is, now they're all safely in the box, they get moved around, and checked (keeps off the rust OK) but -- I don't seem to use them any more. (Just the British-style tools that are mostly not in a box)


----------

